#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  Google search console has introducing a new way to make messages!

## Katren

Google search console has introducing a new way to make messages, it will give more actionable functions,so that we can get all the notification from there. Let's have a look at the feature below.

----------


## Bhavya

> Google search console has introducing a new way to make messages, it will give more actionable functions,so that we can get all the notification from there. Let's have a look at the feature below.


Katren thanks for sharing this useful information with us here. It's really useful for the website owners.

----------


## Katren

> Katren thanks for sharing this useful information with us here. It's really useful for the website owners.


Yes, of course, if there any Site errors or URL errors, they can easily fix it as much as possible.

----------

